# Spiderwood vs Manzanita?



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Aquariumplants is a good website to find spiderwood.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

There are a couple guys on here that sell spider wood and I bought some from one of them. So you might want to check the for sale section.


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

I bought my stump from: www.manzanitadirect.com

Shipping was extremely fast and I got a bunch of nice freebies... found them through eBäy where they had nothing but good reviews.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

ebay


----------

